# JCB or Caterpilla Operator DUBAI



## Sophie (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are thinking of moving to Dubai, however as I have searched for suitable employment for my hubby I cannot seem to find anything on the recruitment sites for excavation etc.. There must be companies who need professional operators with all the building going on. Are these jobs done by the locals with low wages? Can anyone help me on this.

Also does anyone know what salary a real estate sales executive could expect to earn?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Im afraid, I cant help answer the question regarding real estate work.
Re : excavation, Im afraid that that type of work is done by workers from the sub-continent (India + Pakistan, generally).

We have a construction company, and also deal with many more, and dont believe we have ever seen a westerner do this job. 
Wages are too low.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It might be worthwhile to send your CV to a few recruitment companies (try searching for them through google). They would be best placed to advise you about the salary you can expect to earn. Most would provide a range, so that you do not sell yourself short at interviews by accepting a low salary as well as making sure that your expected salary is realistic.

In regards to your husband, I'm afraid that sgilli3 is right. He would earn considerably less in Dubai. He would only be classified as skilled labour and considering that there are lot of other tradesmen willing to accept much lower salaries, it wouldn't really be worth it.


----------

